# Pics from Sharkaquarium!



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

MORE PICS ON NEXT PAGE

20 gallons of gas....$50
2 #1s, a #2, two sauage egg and chees biscuits, cooffee and OJ.....$20
a four pack or burgers from White Castle..... $5 (and really bad gas)
23 caribe, 6 piraya and 3 blue dempseys....$950

mooning people on the NJ turnpike on the way home.... priceless!

heres some pics from georges. i got 6 piraya, tim got 23 caribe, and my cousin got 3 blue dempseys.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You know that we are photo junkie's!!!! POST MORE!!!!!

p.s. 23 Caribe???What is the size of their future home?


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

tim took 15 for himself, and 8 were for someone else. tims are going in a 150. hes only planing on keeping abou t8-10 of them once they grow out


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

23 caribe?
It he going to sell them or keep them.
What are the caribe going in?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

pic #6 looks like the lil guy im going to be pickign up on thursday


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> pic #6 looks like the lil guy im going to be pickign up on thursday
> [snapback]1086565[/snapback]​


3in manny? These things are realllllllllllly small. John (redbellxj) was going to get one, but it was reallll small. But they look good...


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

timmy said:


> CTREDBELLY said:
> 
> 
> > pic #6 looks like the lil guy im going to be pickign up on thursday
> ...


yeah very small but if hes a finger chaser i'll take him i really want a manny if worse comes to worse i'll get the 6" manny and deal with the castration my GF will give me when i get home.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > CTREDBELLY said:
> ...


HAHAHAH, my GF thinks i paid 10 per caribe!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

timmy said:


> CTREDBELLY said:
> 
> 
> > timmy said:
> ...


HAHA! got ya beat i told my GF i got all 4 fish for $30 cause i went to pedro (since she has met him on 1 of my trips and knows i never been to SA) and they sent him a huge shipment an OVER order and he had no room for them and sold them to me at $7 ea. she said "wow" see what happens when you are a loyal customer they hook you up.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That tank full of Cariba is AWESomE!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That rhom in the third pic is HUGE









Thnx for sharing and good luck with your pygo's


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow. That's some crazy sh*t.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow thats a nice rhom


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

lol is that an MR2?

haha!


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Damn, that's a lot of fish!!!


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> 23 caribe?
> It he going to sell them or keep them.
> What are the caribe going in?
> [snapback]1086552[/snapback]​


Nope, 8 are mine and happily swimming around my 150.











corbypete said:


> lol is that an MR2?
> 
> haha!
> [snapback]1086885[/snapback]​


Dude that's a early 90's vette, take a second look...









I'm gonna try to post pics of mine later tonight.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

ah... not familiar with yanky cars







All euro and jap over here!

still looks cramped!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

How much were the piraya in the 5th pic ?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

corbypete said:


> ah... not familiar with yanky cars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a 92 vette. and it was reallly cramped!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

not quite sure to be honest....i thnk around 100ish


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

edit: double post


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> How much were the piraya in the 5th pic ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh great here he goes again!
Damn now I gotta get over to NJ fast!!!
I am gonna steal all of George and Pedro's fish  muahahah








lol If I have money!!!

Looking Good!!!
Who took the last pic if u were in the car?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Serygo said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > How much were the piraya in the 5th pic ?
> ...


That is me in the car, redbellyjx took the pic!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

MORE PICS!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Great pixs , I gotta head up that way sometime


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great pics, any more?

I love seeing pics of georges stuff. He has a great business.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i wish i lived close to hime














i want a tiny serra so bad but il like 2 hours away


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> i wish i lived close to hime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are 4.5 hours away!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> i wish i lived close to hime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where do you live?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Those cariba were to die for!!







Thanks for sharing the pictures with us!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

some more pics!

see if you can see the tern/piraya (i forgot which it was) in the gerryi tank!

theres some pics of white caste in there (john, goerege and tim go to white caste....lol....o man that place sucks)
theres a pic of NYC skyline, and just george talking on the phone stuck in trafffic on the x-broxn expresssway


----------

